# Tumbling with Stainless Steel Media



## crjeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

Has anybody tried the new latest and greatest way to clean brass? It looks pretty sweet and the primer pockets and inside the brass looks way good. I found a source for it here in Utah www.stainlesstumblingmedia.com Check out the before and after pics


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Interesting... I wonder if it affects annealing of brass.

-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I would think it would work-harden the brass.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

longbow said:


> I would think it would work-harden the brass.


That was my thought as well.

-DallanC


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I like the before and after pictures. it looks pretty impressive.


----------



## crjeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

It doesn't affects the annealing of the brass in any way. A lot of guys on some other reloading forums loves tumbling with SS and it is pretty impressive.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The only thing I couldnt see was how big the stainless media / pins were. They must be pretty tiny if they are to pass through the primer pocket.

I am in the market for a tumbler, I wonder if this would be worth it for me?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I wonder if you could run some stainless TIG rods through a chopper and make some cheaper media.


----------



## crjeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

It would be worth it for sure. The Thumblers Tumblers last forever and so does the SS media. It doesn't work harden the brass at all either. Read this post for some more info http://www.accurateshooter.com/forum/in ... 637.0.html


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

My brass looks that good using walnut Lizard bedding from Petco, cheaper too...


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

troutscout said:


> My brass looks that good using walnut Lizard bedding from Petco, cheaper too...


the only problem with that stuff is if you use it on "necked" brass it jams itself in the cartridge then you spend the next 3 hours picking it out of each shell with a small punch. if it were slightly smaller and all the same size it would be a great idea, but that random size stuff is a PITA!


----------

